# Chariot & Pod release schedule???



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello Frank & Dave

Do you have any updated news on when the two kits containers will arrive in a US Port ?

Thanks, Gaétan


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I think Frank is in NY doing the licensing show, but when I spoke to him last week, the Pod was already "on the water" and I believe the Chariot will be leaving China at the end of the month. 
Tom


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks Tom

Gaétan


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Pod will start shipping the week of the 16th to distributors. Chariot will be sometime mid July.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

A big thank you Frank...:woohoo:

Gaétan


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It should arrive just on time for my birthday; THANKS!!!! :hat:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

OHH YEAH... OHH YEAH... 

All things being equal I'll get my Pod just after my birthday too... :thumbsup:

2008 has been a good year so far.... :woohoo: Firstly I married a wonderfull though sometimes bemused lady.  Then the Seaview arrived,  soon will be the LIS Pod and then the re release of the old amt TOS Enterprise (as inaccurate as it was) . Plus my son has recently informed me that I am to be a grandfather...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I found a nice pic of the original J2 Pod miniature at http://www.geocities.com/outatime81/Props02.html


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

AJ-1701 said:


> OHH YEAH... OHH YEAH...
> 
> All things being equal I'll get my Pod just after my birthday too... :thumbsup:
> 
> 2008 has been a good year so far.... :woohoo: Firstly I married a wonderfull though sometimes bemused lady.  Then the Seaview arrived,  soon will be the LIS Pod and then the re release of the old amt TOS Enterprise (as inaccurate as it was) . Plus my son has recently informed me that I am to be a grandfather...


Congrats on the lady and the upcoming baby.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

I just purchased these through Cult. He has a great price. Got two of each. This is one of the biggest years for scif/fant models and collectable. im spending way to much money.:lol::lol: But you know years like this are so infrequent why not?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

As somebody else already pointed out, "these really ARE the "good old days"! :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Seaview said:


> As somebody else already pointed out, "these really ARE the "good old days"! :thumbsup:


I agree


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Frank/Dave-
The Pod has the "USA" markings as decals, right?
Gary


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

spindrift said:


> Frank/Dave-
> The Pod has the "USA" markings as decals, right?
> Gary


Like this !


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

MartinHatfield said:


> Congrats on the lady and the upcoming baby.


Thanks mate. :thumbsup: 

I can see it with an interior full of lights  I have in fact got the blinking and flashing lights pretty much have covered, all I need now is to figure out how I can, in my very limited electronics abilities, build a sequencer for the fusion core and thruster. Can't wait for this kit. :woohoo: Not sure if the mrs will see it that way after my seaview


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

spindrift said:


> Frank/Dave-
> The Pod has the "USA" markings as decals, right?
> Gary


No, due to licensing considerations, it has a NASCAR logo right there.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Pod is great, but I cant wait for that chariot...I was hoping that would have been first..


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

spindrift said:


> Frank/Dave-
> The Pod has the "USA" markings as decals, right?
> Gary


Absolutely!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

John P said:


> No, due to licensing considerations, it has a NASCAR logo right there.


John, I thought that was for the Chariot...

Larry


----------

